# Intel 82571EB dual nic - Can NOT make it work

## pokstar

I've recently bought an Intel dual NIC card to replace the flaky onboard Realtek 8168 nic

```
02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation 82571EB Gigabit Ethernet Controller [8086:105e] (rev 06)

02:00.1 Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation 82571EB Gigabit Ethernet Controller [8086:105e] (rev 06)
```

I've read from Intel website I had to install IGB driver. I tried that (5.0.6 and 5.0.5) and didn't work  :Sad: 

I added the barzog-overlay layman mirror and got IGB. Module seem to be ok but NIC is still not recognized...

```
[I] net-misc/igb [1]

     Available versions:  (~)4.1.2 (~)4.2.16 (~)5.0.5 {KERNEL="linux"}

     Installed versions:  5.0.5(01:06:26 AM 10/19/2013)(KERNEL="linux")

     Homepage:            http://www.intel.com/support/network/adapter/pro100/sb/CS-032498.htm

     Description:         IGB kernel module driver

```

Altho module seem to be loaded

```
lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

igb                   148526  0

r8168                 235317  0
```

FYI

```
Linux-3.9.11-gentoo-r1-x86_64-AMD_FX-tm-8120_Eight-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2
```

dmesg output

[   51.187249] Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Network Driver - version 5.0.5

[   51.187253] Copyright (c) 2007-2013 Intel Corporation.

I need help to make this f*** nic working lol

What I'am doing wrong?

----------

## TomWij

Nothing, it should work. Check `ifconfig -a` for the interface names and proceed with http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=4

----------

## niick

 *pokstar wrote:*   

> I've read from Intel website I had to install IGB driver.

 

Hi, I don't know if you're still having trouble with this but I have that card and use the e1000e driver, rather than the igb.

I believe the the igb driver is for the dual port ET nics and the e1000e is for the dual port PT nics.

This intel page has all the details.

----------

